# Expired Flea Treatment.



## JillyJo (Mar 4, 2012)

Hello,

I brought some Johnsons Fleas4 Protector flea treatment for puppies & small dogs 0.6kg - 6kg online from what is suppose to be a reliable online shop which has good reviews. 

Upon getting it I checked it all over and the expiry date on each box says it expired last December 2011. I've used Johnsons before and it all works good which Is why I got some more but from a new site this time, but never used any with expired date obviously.

I gave my vet a ring yesterday and they said it will be fine just use it, however I am not sure and don't want to put it on 2 month old puppies incase any side effects? 

I trust my vet as they are professionals but in my experience depending on the vet they can often get things wrong sometimes so I'm asking for advise on here. 

Should I take the vets advise and just use it or go with my gut? Are there any negative effects of expired flea treatment on dogs?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

No, I wouldn't use it - firstly, because it's Johnsons and the pet shop brands don't tend to be very good and can actually be quite harmful - and that's at the best of times! So I certainly wouldn't use it when out of date.

I'd throw it in the bin and get a decent (in date!) spot on like Frontline if you are wanting to use a prepared flea prep.


----------



## JillyJo (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Use frontline also but actually found Johnsons to be more effective, used it for years with great results, however never had experience with any expired products which is why I called the vet and asking here. 

I have frontline spray here also actually, but first time would of used the spray, should just have enough. 

What do you think of frontline spray? (Only used none spray frontline)


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

JillyJo said:


> Thanks for the reply. Use frontline also but actually found Johnsons to be more effective, used it for years with great results, however never had experience with any expired products which is why I called the vet and asking here.
> 
> I have frontline spray here also actually, but first time would of used the spray, should just have enough.
> 
> What do you think of frontline spray? (Only used none spray frontline)


Sorry I don't use chemical flea preps so I have no personal experience - I very sucessfully use natural remedies - but Frontline stuff is meant to be very good


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Are you talking about Frontline or Frontline Combi or whatever it's called. My understanding is the base Frontline doesn't work for fleas in some areas as they have developed an immunity.

I do know there is debate in circles about why some medicine actually has an expiry date. In many cases there is no loss of effectiveness and the only reason it was one is because it's a legal requirement. Okay this is USA based but quality and potency aren't going to change suddenly due to a change of border even if there's a bit of water in between.

One link which may be of interest although for human medicine and States based again: Drug Expiration Dates - Do They Mean Anything?-The Family Health Guide

OK details may now be even more confusing but this is the reason the vet probably says it will be Okay to use.


----------



## JillyJo (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for the information and links, it's appreciated and of much help.



SixStar said:


> Sorry I don't use chemical flea preps so I have no personal experience - I very sucessfully use natural remedies - but Frontline stuff is meant to be very good


What natural remedies do yo use?


----------



## Championvet (Mar 4, 2012)

It is illegal to prescribe out of date medications for pets. It is unlikely to do harm, but its efficacy may be reduced. I would ask for a refund. You might be better buying your flea preparations from your vet, which as prescription medications, showing no resistance and come with reliable advice.


----------



## JillyJo (Mar 4, 2012)

Championvet said:


> It is illegal to prescribe out of date medications for pets. It is unlikely to do harm, but its efficacy may be reduced. I would ask for a refund. You might be better buying your flea preparations from your vet, which as prescription medications, showing no resistance and come with reliable advice.


I'll contact them about it tomorrow.

I usually get all the stuff prescribed from the vet but the prices are a bit ridiculous, though of course some stuff you can only get with a prescription.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

JillyJo said:


> What natural remedies do yo use?


Garlic and tea tree oil


----------



## canine (Feb 23, 2012)

I would contact the company and explain that you are unwilling to use an out off date med. I work in a hospital and have always understood that it is very risky to use out off date meds as the chemical break down as it ages and may have a completely different effect than originally planned. Look at it this way would you risk taking an out off date med on a child? I once, unknowingly, used out of date Frontline on my dog and he took an allergic reaction to it, However it was coupled with an accidental overdose as the silly woman in the vets gave me one for a larger dog even though I had Dino with me and explained it was for him. :mad5: As a result he is never to be given it again. I certainly learnt to double check EVERYTHING I give my dog now.  No. I don't give out meds in hospital, I'm a HCA.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

*In the real world *only a few drugs of this nature loose any potency at all within such a limited out of date period.

Generally drugs/chemicals have a one year shelf-life and this I think is mostly to ensure that the packaging is still in good condition after being stored/displayed.

As long as the packing is intact (good wrapping so no light degradation) and seals are not damaged 85% of drugs for human use *remain viable about 5 years after their expiry date* in tests carried out by the US Military.

This research is well documented on-line.

The key factor is temperature of storage.


----------

